# Erfahrungen mit Laptop Akku online kaufen?



## bekommt6 (1 August 2018)

Moin.


Den Akku von meinem Dell Latitude E5510 hat mal wieder das zeitliche gesegnet. Ist schon der 2te - habe damals meinen ersten auf Kulanz nach ca. 15 Monaten getauscht bekommen. Aber der aktuelle hat auch keine 2 Jahre gehalten. Das interassante ist nur, dass die Akkus innerhalb von einem Monat von ca. 80% Leistung auf komplett 0 abfallen. Das hab ich noch bei keinem Laptop erlebt. Was macht Dell da fürn Scheiß?


Aber zum Thema:


Da Dell für einen neuen Akku je nach Kapazität zwischen 143 und 165 Eier verlangt :freak:, habe ich mich mal bei ebay umgeschaut.


Dort gibt es entsprechende Akkus schon ab 35€


https://www.ebay.at/itm/Laptop-Akku...316386?hash=item3af6b761a2:g:RcYAAOSwCxdazNOv


http://www.notebooksakku.com/dell-latitude-e5510-laptop-akku.html


Jetzt würden mich von euch Erfahrungen interessieren. Hat einer von euch schon mal einen Akku von einem dieser Anbieter verbaut? Und was taugen die? Ich mein die Kosten gerade mal 20% von schrottigen Dell dingern.


Oder vielleicht hat jemand einen ganz anderen Tipp?


Danke im voraus


----------



## electronics1 (2 August 2018)

Hallo bekommt6,
bin mit dieser Quelle immer gut gefahren:
https://www.subtel.de/Dell-451-1061...tml?listtype=search&searchparam=latitude 5510
Kostet aktuell €22,95

LG,
Chris


----------



## GLT (2 August 2018)

Bei LiPo's kenn ich das nicht anders - quasi von heute auf morgen ist da immer Schluss.


----------



## Blockmove (2 August 2018)

Ich hab einen Ersatzakku für ein HP-Notebook bei Amazon gekauft.
Preis 19€.
Längere Laufzeit als der Orginalakku.

Wichtig ist vielleicht ein Händler in Deutschland.
Thema Gewährleistung ... 

Man sollte zumindest anfangs etwas vorsichtig sein 
Akkus können ganz nett abfackeln.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Oktober 2018)

** Spammer **

Erfahrungen mit Laptop Akku online kaufen?


----------

